# cat died



## ninja007

hi guys, could really use some prayers. One of my favorite cats got hit and killed by a car earlier tonight- i found her lying on side of road after work when i went to feed her and her daughter who are always together. Didnt see the daughter- shes prob scared and upset somewhere nearby. i have her in my trunk, too cold to bury her atm. im devastated. Kevin.


----------



## Grandma

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Esmeralda

Very sad when a beloved pet dies.  And hit by a car. Really awful.  It's a very difficult time, very painful. I'm sorry.


----------



## Gracie

I'm so sorry


----------



## DarkFury

*Leave some food about 15 feet from where she was hit. The younger cat will return to that scene BECAUSE of her scent.
And stay put because of the food. *


----------



## Missourian

Wish I could say something that would make you feel better...but only time will do that.  Our condolences from Missouri.


----------



## xband

Get a shovel and dig a two feet deep hole in your back yard and out of the way but beneath your favorite tree. Have your daughter build a cross, bury the cat after having a private and close family religious service. Bury the cat and let your daughter plant the cross that she made.


----------



## westwall

ninja007 said:


> hi guys, could really use some prayers. One of my favorite cats got hit and killed by a car earlier tonight- i found her lying on side of road after work when i went to feed her and her daughter who are always together. Didnt see the daughter- shes prob scared and upset somewhere nearby. i have her in my trunk, too cold to bury her atm. im devastated. Kevin.









I'm truly sorry to hear of your loss.  We have cats too and they are members of our family too.  I hope you find the daughter soon...


----------



## Gracie

Does the other cat know the way home? If so..she will return once she realizes her mother is no longer physically there. But she may not be far, so take a bit of time to just sit and call her softly. Might take awhile, but she won't stray far from where her mama was hit even though you probably already took her and buried her. The scent will still be there, like DF said.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## JustAnotherNut

So sorry for your loss. We too have beloved pets


----------



## tinydancer

Mine have always been indoor babies. 

But I've lived on several farms since I moved west and the barn cats I've known are fiercely loyal to each other. When one dies in the field or the yard they will set up a vigil and mourn. I would keep visiting the death scene as DF recommends to find her baby. The little one should be close. 

 Thankfully I haven't lost any fur babies lately and I hope it stays that way for a bit. Just healed after a few passed away a couple of years back.

Pyewacket made it to 21 and it just about killed me when he left us. Old orange and white. I'm glad for the breather. Prayers for your loss.


----------



## The Great Goose

I prayed for you and the cat.


----------



## Stephanie

so sorry dear.


----------



## ninja007

well, i went back to her feeding station/shelter and daughter was there, i fed her she ate.... half my friends say show her moms body for closure so she knows shes dead, others say don't. Opinions?


----------



## depotoo

Our vet told us to, when we had to put down one of our dogs.

So sorry for your loss. 





ninja007 said:


> well, i went back to her feeding station/shelter and daughter was there, i fed her she ate.... half my friends say show her moms body for closure so she knows shes dead, others say don't. Opinions?


----------



## Gracie

ninja007 said:


> well, i went back to her feeding station/shelter and daughter was there, i fed her she ate.... half my friends say show her moms body for closure so she knows shes dead, others say don't. Opinions?


Yes. Show her the body.


----------



## Gracie

My dogs and my cat grieved when Gracie died. They didn't get to sniff her body. So when I got her ashes back, I let them sniff. While waiting for the ashes, they looked and looked for Gracie. It was awful. When I got the ashes home and they got to sniff them...they knew. They stopped looking. They still grieved, but they were not running around looking for her.

I have left instructions in my living will that when I pass...if my fur kids are still alive, they are to sniff me before I am cremated. Same with my husband. They have to smell, to know.


----------



## ninja007

how long 15 min 30 min?


----------



## ninja007

my only concern, besides being very sad and tough is what if her daughter already saw her dead lying on the road for hours? I'm not sure she did but if she did shes already started grieving and this would be a setback..... imho.... ?

shes never been alone this is gonna suck, shes feral... not mean just very skittish and i cannot pet her. my friend is trying to get her an emerg foster home soon..... after i get pics and we put her up on her FB.


----------



## Gracie

No. Animals do not think like we do. Show her the body. Let her sniff. Then bury her mother. She will not be tempted to go back to where the mother died if she can smell and see her on their turf...which is home.


----------



## Vigilante

My most heart felt sympathy goes out to you.... I just brought 3 more into the house because they were out in the road, even though there is little room left for more rescues!... I have been there and know how devastated you are, especially when they are the special ones!


----------



## bodecea

ninja007 said:


> hi guys, could really use some prayers. One of my favorite cats got hit and killed by a car earlier tonight- i found her lying on side of road after work when i went to feed her and her daughter who are always together. Didnt see the daughter- shes prob scared and upset somewhere nearby. i have her in my trunk, too cold to bury her atm. im devastated. Kevin.


Sorry to hear.   Love all my animals and grieve when they die.


----------



## mdk

I am sorry for your loss. Losing a friend is never easy. Take solace in the fact that both your lives were made greater by knowing each other. All the best.


----------



## Moonglow

I can't bury dead animals 'cause the dogs will dig them up..So when of my friends pass, I always do a funeral pyre....


----------



## bodecea

Moonglow said:


> I can't bury dead animals 'cause the dogs will dig them up..So when of my friends pass, I always do a funeral pyre....


We put things on top of the graves, like terra cotta pots or logs or something.


----------



## Moonglow

bodecea said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't bury dead animals 'cause the dogs will dig them up..So when of my friends pass, I always do a funeral pyre....
> 
> 
> 
> We put things on top of the graves, like terra cotta pots or logs or something.
Click to expand...

The woods around here reclaim the land so quickly, it hard to keep things like that around...


----------



## Gracie

Gracie is still in her heart shaped box they put her in. She is within reaching distance of me right now. When the other two pass, they will join her, then I will spread all their ashes together.


----------



## ninja007

ok, so im gonna do this later today- let her sniff her and say her goodbyes.. boy gonna be a tough day- then go into work tonight ughh. please pray for me and her. thank you. Kevin.


----------



## Gracie

She will probably sniff, then move away. Cats are...well...cats. You need to bury mama cat soon though unless you have her in a freezer.
You all have my prayers.


----------



## ninja007

Gracie said:


> She will probably sniff, then move away. Cats are...well...cats. You need to bury mama cat soon though unless you have her in a freezer.
> You all have my prayers.




its below zero here no more than 20 degrees.


----------



## ninja007

oh- do you think shell know its mom?


----------



## Gracie

ninja007 said:


> oh- do you think shell know its mom?


Of course she will.


----------



## ninja007

ok guys, what a HARD HARD day. I had to work too, it sucked. After work about 11pm I went to the spot to see her/feed her. She was there in her shelter - it was so cold here about zero f. I brought her a cat teddy bear tat looked actually alot like her mom and put it in there earlier in the day.

A friend said it will help her to have something there to snuggle by?  Anyway before feeding her dry and wet food and giving her warm water in her stainless steel bowl, i got in the trunk, in the bag and pulled out mama  I laid her on the ground by the feeding station, still in the bag a bit but uncovered so she could see and smell her. She was pretty frozen, so cold here. Hoping to bury her asap in a couple days- grounds way too hard atm.

She was just slowly walking up- shes very skittish so she ran into the shallow ditch/bushes and came out right away, slowly smelling/looking at her. She stayed away a couple feet for a bit then i moved away in the car about ten feet away. She came closer for a minute or two- i pulled close up again and she just sat there kinda sad and confused looking at me for a good two min. I tried not to cry but i cried a lot and kept saying mamas gone, she loves you she got hit by a car etc. I TOLD HER I LOVED HER AND WILL BE THERE EVERY DAY TO FEED HER SEE HER TALK TO HER, LOVE HER. I doubt she understood but she was paying attention i think. Soon after i took mom back into my trunk and fed her. She actually ate a tad right away wet canned food then slowly walked back into her shelter with straw and her new cat teddy bear. 

I'm so so sad and upset. I hope i did the right thing. I miss mama cat so much. I was in shock seeing her lie on the side of the road sat night after work. I named her daughter Pretty and asap im getting her fixed and my tnr group here will try to get her a foster home. I do not want to see her get hit too crossing the busy road into the field to catch mice or whatever. I saw both several times w/ mice come over to me at the parking lot near the bush/ditch where i fed them. Its busy there. I have too many cats now and feed almost 40-50 daily at several colony locations in my city.


----------



## Gracie

So this is a wild stray group you feed? I thought it was your house cats. Doesn't matter. She knows mom is dead. She also knows your emotions. Animals know more than mos think they do. She knows. And she knows you are upset about it. 

Maybe you can trap her and get her into a home? It being so dangerously cold outside..many will die this winter I think. If Pretty means that much to you...maybe try to tame her and take her home although you have so many? Or she finds a forever home? In the meantime, I hope she can cuddle up with another cat maybe.

You have my condolences. And it's kinda weird, but that was my cats name too. Pretties was her name.


----------



## koshergrl

Oh for pete's sakes, the cat already saw the dead cat. The idea of keeping a cat corpse to show another cat for the sake of CLOSURE has got to be one of the stupidest things I've ever heard.

Sorry about your cat, but they aren't human and you make them, and yourself, crazy when you treat them like they are.

If you can't bury her, then put her in a box wrap it up and put it in the garbage.


----------



## guno

very sorry for your  loss

Pets are family, we have our pets cremated and put them in an urn


----------



## guno

koshergrl said:


> Oh for pete's sakes, the cat already saw the dead cat. The idea of keeping a cat corpse to show another cat for the sake of CLOSURE has got to be one of the stupidest things I've ever heard.
> 
> Sorry about your cat, but they aren't human and you make them, and yourself, crazy when you treat them like they are.
> 
> If you can't bury her, then put her in a box wrap it up and put it in the garbage.





koshergrl said:


> put her in a box wrap it up and put it in the garbage.



what one would expect from you


----------



## JustAnotherNut

koshergrl said:


> Oh for pete's sakes, the cat already saw the dead cat. The idea of keeping a cat corpse to show another cat for the sake of CLOSURE has got to be one of the stupidest things I've ever heard.
> 
> Sorry about your cat, but they aren't human and you make them, and yourself, crazy when you treat them like they are.
> 
> If you can't bury her, then put her in a box wrap it up and put it in the garbage.




REALLY? That is one of the coldest things to say to anyone. If you didn't agree with the OP you could very well have kept your mouth shut & move to another thread more to your liking. May I suggest the FZ?

If your avatar is your own dog, I feel sorry for it. Why have a pet if you don't care for and about it? Just seems selfish to me


----------



## Gracie

Everyone grieves in their own way, says I. Obviously the OP is upset about the cats death. If it makes him feel better in doing this, great. It damn sure doesn't hurt anyone else, or the cat itself.


----------



## Gracie

And, speaking for myself...I would not put my fur kid in the trash any more than I would a real child of mine and saying for someone else to do that is just as cruel.


----------



## Tilly

ninja007 said:


> well, i went back to her feeding station/shelter and daughter was there, i fed her she ate.... half my friends say show her moms body for closure so she knows shes dead, others say don't. Opinions?


When I was a child and our older dog died, the vet put her to sleep and took her away whilst I was taking care of our younger dog in another room, as my mother  instructed me to do. The younger dog, Coco, took a loooong time to get over it, and I was sure it was because she wasn't allowed to make sense of what had happened. More recently, when my elder dog died, I let my two younger dogs (who adored her) be with her, and although they howled and cried, they seemed to get over it better, they seemed to understand.  We buried her in the garden, and the younger dogs would sit by her grave, but they stopped howling and crying and looking around, they new where she was.  I think dogs and cats understand more than some of us give them credit for. I'm really sorry for your loss.


----------



## Gracie

Animals understand a death when they can SMELL IT. Looking for a buddy and wondering where it is, is heartbreaking. Cecil the Lions brother looked for Cecil too. Which is why they left the body there after finding it. So one persons crass opinion in animal behavior is what should be thrown in the trash.


----------



## koshergrl

JustAnotherNut said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for pete's sakes, the cat already saw the dead cat. The idea of keeping a cat corpse to show another cat for the sake of CLOSURE has got to be one of the stupidest things I've ever heard.
> 
> Sorry about your cat, but they aren't human and you make them, and yourself, crazy when you treat them like they are.
> 
> If you can't bury her, then put her in a box wrap it up and put it in the garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REALLY? That is one of the coldest things to say to anyone. If you didn't agree with the OP you could very well have kept your mouth shut & move to another thread more to your liking. May I suggest the FZ?
> 
> If your avatar is your own dog, I feel sorry for it. Why have a pet if you don't care for and about it? Just seems selfish to me
Click to expand...

 
I have seen the damage done to animals by people who insist on pretending they're human. It's not good or healthy to drag a dead cat around in order to allow a living cat to *view* it and have *closure*.

It sounds cold but seriously, I've taken care of a lot of animals and while I appreciate the loss it's ridiculous to think a CAT needs to VIEW the frozen carcass of it's mother for *closure*.


----------



## Gracie

It is not viewing, like in a casket. It is the SCENT of the dead animal that lets the other animals know it is DEAD. You warped this all over the place, KG.


----------



## jon_berzerk

ninja007 said:


> hi guys, could really use some prayers. One of my favorite cats got hit and killed by a car earlier tonight- i found her lying on side of road after work when i went to feed her and her daughter who are always together. Didnt see the daughter- shes prob scared and upset somewhere nearby. i have her in my trunk, too cold to bury her atm. im devastated. Kevin.




I just read this 

I am truly sorry for your loss may time heal your pain


----------



## Toro

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Alystyr

ninja007-
My deepest condolences.
We lost our little furkid last summer, after an extended illness.
I don't know which is worse - having one go quickly like yours, or seeing it coming but being unable to prevent it.

Once again, sorry for your loss.


----------



## koshergrl

Gracie said:


> It is not viewing, like in a casket. It is the SCENT of the dead animal that lets the other animals know it is DEAD. You warped this all over the place, KG.


Omg the cat was probably there when the cat died. Cats don't have funerals and seriously, the whole idea of "closure" and "smelling" the dead cat is insane. Bury it and move on.


----------



## ninja007

koshergrl said:


> Oh for pete's sakes, the cat already saw the dead cat. The idea of keeping a cat corpse to show another cat for the sake of CLOSURE has got to be one of the stupidest things I've ever heard.
> 
> Sorry about your cat, but they aren't human and you make them, and yourself, crazy when you treat them like they are.
> 
> If you can't bury her, then put her in a box wrap it up and put it in the garbage.




the cat prob. didnt see her mom. I KNOW these 2 were inseperable. IM the one who fed them, loved them, took care of them EVERYDAY. I cannot believe what you just typed. PETS ARE LIKE FAMILY. Welcome to ignore you sick fuck.


----------



## koshergrl

ninja007 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for pete's sakes, the cat already saw the dead cat. The idea of keeping a cat corpse to show another cat for the sake of CLOSURE has got to be one of the stupidest things I've ever heard.
> 
> Sorry about your cat, but they aren't human and you make them, and yourself, crazy when you treat them like they are.
> 
> If you can't bury her, then put her in a box wrap it up and put it in the garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the cat prob. didnt see her mom. I KNOW these 2 were inseperable. IM the one who fed them, loved them, took care of them EVERYDAY. I cannot believe what you just typed. PETS ARE LIKE FAMILY. Welcome to ignore you sick fuck.
Click to expand...

 
You're the one driving around with a dead cat.

I get that you view the cats as family.

My point is that it's borderline abuse to force the other cat to hang out with a dead cat...and after all, you don't really know how that cat died...maybe it's contagious.

And trust me, the cat isn't going to understand or, ultimately, care. Animals live in the present. All you do when you insist on subjecting them to human drama is you confuse them.

Your cat doesn't need to hang out with its dead moms cold, decaying body. Cats don't do wakes, they don't kiss their dearly departed on the lips, they don't participate in formal mourning.

Your animals are best served by a common sense and intelligent approach to death..that is, leave the dead behind and get on with enjoying life. That's the way animals do it. When you drag them into your depression and your psychosis, all you do is make them anxious and neurotic.

I watch people do this to dogs all the time. They make their dogs miserable by feeding into unnatural and unhealthy behavior. When the dog whines, they cuddle him. When he looks sad, they do the "ooooh poor baby thing" and treat him like he has cancer or something. The result is an anxious, weirded out dog who always seems to be miserable, because he's getting what he views as positive reinforcement for being miserable.


----------



## Alystyr

Do Cats Grieve for Other Cats? | Dr. Arnold Plotnick | Feline Articles


----------



## IsaacNewton

Sorry to hear about your cat ninja. Anyone that has witnessed animals that are related or friends of the animal that died know they also feel things. You don't need a study to know this, you see it. 
They move and make sounds unlike any other time. 

I've lost pets along the way and it is never easy. Again sorry for your loss.


----------



## Toro

koshergrl said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for pete's sakes, the cat already saw the dead cat. The idea of keeping a cat corpse to show another cat for the sake of CLOSURE has got to be one of the stupidest things I've ever heard.
> 
> Sorry about your cat, but they aren't human and you make them, and yourself, crazy when you treat them like they are.
> 
> If you can't bury her, then put her in a box wrap it up and put it in the garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the cat prob. didnt see her mom. I KNOW these 2 were inseperable. IM the one who fed them, loved them, took care of them EVERYDAY. I cannot believe what you just typed. PETS ARE LIKE FAMILY. Welcome to ignore you sick fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one driving around with a dead cat.
> 
> I get that you view the cats as family.
> 
> My point is that it's borderline abuse to force the other cat to hang out with a dead cat...and after all, you don't really know how that cat died...maybe it's contagious.
> 
> And trust me, the cat isn't going to understand or, ultimately, care. Animals live in the present. All you do when you insist on subjecting them to human drama is you confuse them.
> 
> Your cat doesn't need to hang out with its dead moms cold, decaying body. Cats don't do wakes, they don't kiss their dearly departed on the lips, they don't participate in formal mourning.
> 
> Your animals are best served by a common sense and intelligent approach to death..that is, leave the dead behind and get on with enjoying life. That's the way animals do it. When you drag them into your depression and your psychosis, all you do is make them anxious and neurotic.
> 
> I watch people do this to dogs all the time. They make their dogs miserable by feeding into unnatural and unhealthy behavior. When the dog whines, they cuddle him. When he looks sad, they do the "ooooh poor baby thing" and treat him like he has cancer or something. The result is an anxious, weirded out dog who always seems to be miserable, because he's getting what he views as positive reinforcement for being miserable.
Click to expand...


Wrong place, wrong time.

Ninja's cat died.  

It's a time for grieving and comfort, not lectures.


----------



## koshergrl

The only instance I can think of cats caring about other dead cats is from an old British folk tale.....

A man is in his house in front of his fire, his cat curled up comfortably on the rug in front of the fire. He's nodding off...it's blustery outside, the end of winter. He's falling asleep when he hears a knock at the door.

He lives out in the middle of nowhere, so not used to visitors at night (this is long before cars). He goes to the door, and it's an old friend he hasn't seen in a long time. He was expecting him but hadn't been sure of the day or time, but he welcomes the man in and sits him in front of the fire (because he was cold).

He's struck by the man's demeanor, which is bemused. He thought it was just because of the cold and the distance he's come, but after they're settled with their drinks he asks his friend what is distracting him?

"You will think I'm insane" his friend says, but then continues with the story: "As I left town I passed the church, and then the churchyard. Just past the churchyard, I began to hear the most incredible noise...a howling and yowling, sort of familiar and yet different somehow, in the distance. As I walked further, I came to a little stone footbridge that arched over a stream to the east. I stopped because the sound seemed to be coming nearer, and as I watched, I saw..you will not believe this....over a little knoll before the bridge came a cadre of 6 large black cats. They were wakling upright, and on their shoulders, they carried a coffin"

At this point, the cat in front of the hearth looked up and began to stare intently at the traveler.

"As they came closer, I noticed a crown atop the coffin, and more large cats behind...and their howls became more and more distinctive..."

Now the hearth kitty came closer to the speaker, sat on his haunches and took on an appearance of intense interest. His eyes seemed to grow larger and more glowing, he actually leaned towards the speaker, his body taut with excitement.

"I say, your cat is behaving most peculiar," said the traveler nervously (understandable, all things considered). His host said shortly "Don't pay him any mind, continue with the story!!"

So the guest commenced.

"Finally, they approached the bridge, and as they crossed it, their raucous caterwauling began to take on the shape of words...." the guest's voice cracked and he took another sloppy swallow of his drink, and his hand shook. "They were saying...."The King of Cats is Dead, The King of Cats is Dead! Long Live the King of Cats!!"

At this point, the hearth cat's tail shot straight up, his back arched, and all his hair stood on end. He leaped into the air, screamed, '"tHEN I AM KING OF CATS!!!" and with an inhuman screech, bounded out the window never to be seen again.

The end.


----------



## koshergrl

Toro said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for pete's sakes, the cat already saw the dead cat. The idea of keeping a cat corpse to show another cat for the sake of CLOSURE has got to be one of the stupidest things I've ever heard.
> 
> Sorry about your cat, but they aren't human and you make them, and yourself, crazy when you treat them like they are.
> 
> If you can't bury her, then put her in a box wrap it up and put it in the garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the cat prob. didnt see her mom. I KNOW these 2 were inseperable. IM the one who fed them, loved them, took care of them EVERYDAY. I cannot believe what you just typed. PETS ARE LIKE FAMILY. Welcome to ignore you sick fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one driving around with a dead cat.
> 
> I get that you view the cats as family.
> 
> My point is that it's borderline abuse to force the other cat to hang out with a dead cat...and after all, you don't really know how that cat died...maybe it's contagious.
> 
> And trust me, the cat isn't going to understand or, ultimately, care. Animals live in the present. All you do when you insist on subjecting them to human drama is you confuse them.
> 
> Your cat doesn't need to hang out with its dead moms cold, decaying body. Cats don't do wakes, they don't kiss their dearly departed on the lips, they don't participate in formal mourning.
> 
> Your animals are best served by a common sense and intelligent approach to death..that is, leave the dead behind and get on with enjoying life. That's the way animals do it. When you drag them into your depression and your psychosis, all you do is make them anxious and neurotic.
> 
> I watch people do this to dogs all the time. They make their dogs miserable by feeding into unnatural and unhealthy behavior. When the dog whines, they cuddle him. When he looks sad, they do the "ooooh poor baby thing" and treat him like he has cancer or something. The result is an anxious, weirded out dog who always seems to be miserable, because he's getting what he views as positive reinforcement for being miserable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong place, wrong time.
> 
> Ninja's cat died.
> 
> It's a time for grieving and comfort, not lectures.
Click to expand...

 
It's one thing for nija to grieve.

It's totally another to force the poor cat into unnatural death rituals and observances. It's also totally another to drag a dead cat body around for any period of time. Ninja will survive. If nothing else, he needs to be there for his surviving cat. And if he puts on a brave front and doesn't DWELL on it, the cat will be much, much happier.


----------



## koshergrl

Though I have to say, my mother kept a dead mink in our freezer for a whole year once. Don't ask.


----------



## saveliberty

ninja007 said:


> hi guys, could really use some prayers. One of my favorite cats got hit and killed by a car earlier tonight- i found her lying on side of road after work when i went to feed her and her daughter who are always together. Didnt see the daughter- shes prob scared and upset somewhere nearby. i have her in my trunk, too cold to bury her atm. im devastated. Kevin.



Nooooooooo!!!!!!!!!

Outdoor kitties often need to be free.  A couple of my strays like to check out the inside of my house, but the front door needs to stay open.  They are happiest outdoors even though it is fraught with dangers.  If your neighborhood is anything like mine, a new kitty will show up soon in need of food and some companionship.  None of this diminishes your loss, much sympathy.


----------



## jon_berzerk

saveliberty said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi guys, could really use some prayers. One of my favorite cats got hit and killed by a car earlier tonight- i found her lying on side of road after work when i went to feed her and her daughter who are always together. Didnt see the daughter- shes prob scared and upset somewhere nearby. i have her in my trunk, too cold to bury her atm. im devastated. Kevin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nooooooooo!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Outdoor kitties often need to be free.  A couple of my strays like to check out the inside of my house, but the front door needs to stay open.  They are happiest outdoors even though it is fraught with dangers.  If your neighborhood is anything like mine, a new kitty will show up soon in need of food and some companionship.  None of this diminishes your loss, much sympathy.
Click to expand...


we have an outside cat Sonic a stray that wondered in one day really sick 

we got him on some antibiotics and some other stuff 

built him an outside warming box 

never wants to come inside


----------



## saveliberty

Always exceptions Jon, I came inside, learned to speak English and type on message boards.




(this is the part where you are suppose to smile and play along)


----------



## Katzndogz

I just saw this.  I am so very sorry for your loss.   There are no words adequate when a beloved family member is taken from us.


----------



## Jackson

ninja007 said:


> hi guys, could really use some prayers. One of my favorite cats got hit and killed by a car earlier tonight- i found her lying on side of road after work when i went to feed her and her daughter who are always together. Didnt see the daughter- shes prob scared and upset somewhere nearby. i have her in my trunk, too cold to bury her atm. im devastated. Kevin.


I'm just now seeing this thread.  I am so sorry.  I know what the loss of a loved pet can do to you.  I hope you are doing well and you will be in my prayers tonight.


----------

